# Choc tan fuzzy doe



## XxFaexX (Oct 2, 2008)

well our choc tan fuzzy doe from daisy is preggaz  hopefully will get some yummy babies


----------



## XxFaexX (Oct 2, 2008)

same again 21st day today


----------

